# Need Help On Chrome Browser



## JasonZiegler (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello friends. I am posting this for a need on the Chrome browser. Because a couple of days whenever I am trying to open my Chrome browser, it does not work. Even after reinstalling offline, the issue is unchanged. Guys, can you tell me why this is happening, and how to fix this issue? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## JasonZiegler (Dec 3, 2021)

So, I found a solution from here after searching on Google today. The issue is fixed after applying a process mentioned there. My Chrome browser was backdated, after updating the browser the issue is fixed.


----------



## octoboh11 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you. Didn't think I would find help about Chrome on this site


----------

